
Mark Zuckerberg: Social networks should not be ‘the arbiter of truth’ - hhs
https://www.axios.com/mark-zuckerberg-fact-check-twitter-facebook-0e3d9e92-00cd-4467-9ac8-bc50d4f8800e.html
======
akersten
Hypocritical statement considering Facebook shut down all live streams from
Minneapolis around 1:30 last night. They're arguing against their own ability
to do that? Unlikely- sounds more like political pandering to get on the good
side of whatever executive order is being cooked up.

~~~
akersten
I was right, and his pandering paid off:
[https://i.redd.it/92r1mwmtdm151.jpg](https://i.redd.it/92r1mwmtdm151.jpg)

Zuckerberg's intentions are embarrassingly transparent.

